# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > The Carolinas and Georgia  Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Vacation Spot Recommendation in Carolinas?

## Dorocke

We are trying to plan our first family road trip for August with baby!  Looking to rent a house preferably on the ocean or ocean view... Does anyone have some good spots to recommend- not too touristy, upscale/hip, hidden gems?  Outer Banks?  We had considered Kiawah Island but to do anything- have to drive to Charleston...I like places like St. Simons but want more ocean access.  We'd rather be in SBH but need to stay closer and drive. Thanks for any input, friends!!

----------


## Snowball1

Hi, Ashley.  I live in NC but my beach is in SBH.   :cool:     But our State does have some great spots.   For beach action, you might want to consider the Wilmington area, including Wrightsville Beach, Carolina Beach or Kure Beach.   Wilmington is a great city with some good dining spots.    To the south of Wilmington, there are the Brunswick County beaches of Sunset Beach and Oak Island.   Also in Brunswick County is the town of Southport (very charming) and from there you can take the ferry to Bald Head Island.   Very pristine but perhaps too much of a hike with a baby to go to Bald Head.   Also think about our mountains.   Asheville is a super place.  Very hip downtown and great restaurants and from there you can travel to other mountain destinations in the Great Smoky Mountains.   Even though I live in NC, I will put in a plug for Kiawah.   I have been many times (though sadly all business as it is a great spot for corporate retreats).   Super family friendly.  Ten miles of beach, lots of restaurants on site or close by, lots of parks and pools and wildlife galore.   And a wonderful spa for mom at the Sanctuary Hotel for when dad is helping out with the baby.   Kiawah is a gorgeous, quiet place and rather upscale.   Charleston is a 45 minute jaunt with fantastic restaurants.   But plenty to do at Kiawah itself so you don't have to "commute" to Charleston unless you want to.   There are other beaches closer to Charleston such as Folly Beach, but I've never been to Folly so I can't comment on amenities there.    Hilton Head may be another option to think about, though significantly more built up than Kiawah.    Close to Savannah as well.     Good luck with your search,

Denise

----------

